# Fishing around Little Lagoon/West Beach in Gulf Shores



## bfason (Oct 24, 2014)

My family will be staying at a house on little lagoon this weekend. Any ideas for gettin a line stretched in daylight hours? I've only been down there a couple times to fish dock lights, but never during daylight. We will have several kids with us, and I'd like for them to catch/help reel one in. we will have a small boat with us.

Any thoughts or ideas? I know it's not Pensacola, but you guys seem pretty knowledgeable.

We will be a couple miles down west beach past the pass. Is there anything to ge caught in the surf now?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I grew up on the lagoon and fish it often. Both the lagoon and the surf will offer good fishing while you're here. You're going to want to fish points and drops along the main channel in LL right now. The pass will offer good fishing for trout and flounder too. Soft plastics would be my go-to, but fast sinking and suspending twitch baits will work good too. For the kids I'd recommend cast netting small croakers and other small baitfish along the shoreline and piers and using them on a simple split shot rig. This will keep them getting but with a variety of stuff.

The beachfront down there has been giving up some awesome action in the mornings with flounder, reds, big bluefish and some trout. I use artificials for these; mostly soft plastic swimbaits, twitch baits and rattle traps. Topwater a and spoons will work too. Pompano have started biting too so using one and two hook rigs and sand fleas or pieces of shrimp will do well.

If you need any additional help while you're down, swing by our shop in Orange beach. I can show you where to go and exactly what to use.


----------



## bfason (Oct 24, 2014)

Chris,

Thanks for the help. I've read some of your surf fishing reports. I may have to walk across the road and give it a try while I'm there.


----------



## bfason (Oct 24, 2014)

one additional question. Any ideas for a temporary dock light. not sure if this house has one.


----------

